# Surprising Jared Allen Stats?



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

No doubt he's an up and coming DE. But I was surprised looking at his numbers from last year. A lot has been made about his 15.5 sacks in only 14 games (on TV that is).

I didn't realize only 4 of those sacks came in 6 games against playoff teams. His other 11.5 sacks came in 8 games against teams at .500 or below. 8.5 sacks came in games against Oakland, Jets, and pass-happy Detroit and Cincy.

I think him and Kampman are a lot a like...similar build with great quickness off of the ball. Time will tell if that large contract was worth it. We over-payed for KGB a few years ago and it hurts us a bit, but at least he was willing to take his role as a specialist...albeit an expensive one!

Were there many suitors for Allen other than MN?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Philadelphia Eagles and Jacksonville Jaguars talked to the Chiefs.But mainly Minnesota and Tampa Bay.He was supposed to visit Tampa this week,but the Vikes made sure he didn't.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Philadelphia Eagles and Jacksonville Jaguars talked to the Chiefs.But mainly Minnesota and Tampa Bay.He was supposed to visit Tampa this week,but the Vikes made sure he didn't.


Thanks...that helps explain the large amount they paid...no doubt they didn't want the other teams to compete. He could be the one that helps you guys get over the hump...maybe...more than likely not! :lol: :beer:


----------

